# Backcountry Camping Discussion



## SirDonB (Aug 28, 2014)

Thought it would be better to discuss the subject in its own thread rather than in another...

Backcountry camping, who does it, where do you go, etc.

I myself have only really gotten into it this year and have been out a couple of times. I enjoy the solitude from civilization. I have taken my 13 year old son with me to get some father son time in on my trips out. I am planning for a long weekend next year to canoe the entire length of a 32 mile long lake near me.

One of the bonuses to living in the state of New York is that you are allowed to camp on any state owned land as long as you stay 150ft from a road, trail or water source, and have 9 or less persons in your group and do not stay in the same spot for more than 3 days at a time. best part is, its free!!! and lets face it, free is the magic price these days.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I have family in NYC. I always wanted to visit NY but I never did.

I have only been camping at camp sites before. I would like to try hiking off of a trail and setting up a camp site where there wasn't one before. Like the show Naked and Afraid expect I won't be naked, I shouldn't be afraid, and there will be no camera crew.  
So I guess I would be more like the show Survivorman. 

I know how to pack for a camping trip. I just need to find a good spot that is secluded enough. 

SirDon what is your favorite and most used gear when your camping?


----------



## SirDonB (Aug 28, 2014)

My favorite and most used gear has to be my firesteel and K-Bar, without either, I would not do so well. In addition I love my sporks, no spork means messy eating and in black bear country, you want a clean camp to keep them away...


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

SirDonB said:


> My favorite and most used gear has to be my firesteel and K-Bar, without either, I would not do so well. In addition I love my sporks, no spork means messy eating and in black bear country, you want a clean camp to keep them away...


Do you use the Firesteel brand of ferro rods?

Which Ka-Bar do you own?


----------



## SirDonB (Aug 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Do you use the Firesteel brand of ferro rods?
> 
> Which Ka-Bar do you own?


Honestly they all tend to mean the same thing to me as far as that goes... I bought mine at Harbor Freight to try out for the first time this year... normally I had used matches or lighters in the past.

My K-Bar I could not tell you what one it is specifically, it was issued to me while in the military. It is the one that is best known to be associated with the Marine Corps, that is all I can really tell you. I did not know there was a company called K-bar, till a few years ago, that made the knife. So I always thought that it was called the K-bar Fighting Knife.

On my list of things to buy is a dehydrator so I can take more food and better food with me out in the field when I camp. This will also allow me to take some things that would normally need to be kept in an ice chest without the need of the ice chest.


----------

